# It finally happen



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks to all the great help on the site I finally landed a steelhead. I don't want to brag, but it was an awesome fish. I fought it for at least 10 minutes it ran up and down the river it was a complete blast. I was probably as close as they come to getting up on steelhead before a couple of members from the site reached out and help me. I can't thank all of you enough! blast


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Another one hooked on steelhead. Congratulations.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't matter how many steelhead I catch each year, I always remember my first one! Congrats my man. Now every year from mid October to April you will be chasing that first time high. Constantly thinking what setup to try next, and how to get a better drift.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats! What a beauty! All that hard work paid off!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats ! I'm 20 years into it and as addicted as ever ! But least it's a good addiction!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

nice fish, now you will be showing others how to do it.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome! I love seeing posts like this as I still remember the feeling when I caught my first.
Keep it up as the Steelhead big has bitten....


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

The best! Nothing better when you have to work that hard for your first.


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention, you will know shot size and pattern like its second nature....but for real, learn how to read water if you don't already. Catching them is easy, finding them not so much....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Picture made it worth it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

rustyolddad said:


> Thanks to all the great help on the site I finally landed a steelhead. I don't want to brag, but it was an awesome fish. I fought it for at least 10 minutes it ran up and down the river it was a complete blast. I was probably as close as they come to getting up on steelhead before a couple of members from the site reached out and help me. I can't thank all of you enough! blast
> View attachment 205935


Well done! That's a nice size hen to break the cherry on.


----------



## Hookandrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Glad to see you got you 1st ,I started 20 or yrs. ago and went 17 times before I got my 1st,Still hooked on them and will always be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea still remember how I got started back in the early 70s....no internet..no OGF ..no great lakes angler... read articles in field and stream, and sports afield on how they did it on the west coast.... werent any noodle rods or center pins... i took an old fly rod and put an ultra lite shakespeare spinning real on it and bottom bounced and threw spoons...thats how they were doing it out west back then...still love to fish like that when I can...hooked my first one at rockcliff ford on the rock... fought it about 10 minutes then it shot down river...went around a bend wrapped my line around a rock and bang it was gone...just stood there for a few thinking...damn ....never had a bass do ""THAT"" !! ! ! ! ! ! ! ....lol......that was it for me ..i never looked back been fishing for them ever since...altho i like to stay clear of the crowds so i prefer to use my boat now...


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just drove by that spot on Sunday there was a ton of people fishing that area, you burned a spot Congrats on ur first.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

How did he "burn a spot" on the Rock? You do realize that there's no secret honey holes or spots that nobody else knows about.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Lmaooo it's the rocky.... On a weekend..... No spot is safe. Every hole gets pounded.


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

Good Lord the Rock on the weekend is like Black Friday at the mall you know what you are getting into! Sometimes people just need to chill out we are here to help each other enjoy the sport. Congrats on your first it was my forth time out before I finally landed one and I am still learning.


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

Good grief, the Rock on the weekend is like a Black Friday sale at the Mall you know what you are getting into! Some people just need to learn to relax and understand we are here to help out each other. Congrats on your first it took me four trips before I finally landed one, I am still learning but love the challenge







!!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

lunker23 said:


> How did he "burn a spot" on the Rock? You do realize that there's no secret honey holes or spots that nobody else knows about.


Appreciated!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

SelfTaught said:


> Lmaooo it's the rocky.... On a weekend..... No spot is safe. Every hole gets pounded.


Thanks Selftaught!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

RCFLY said:


> Good grief, the Rock on the weekend is like a Black Friday sale at the Mall you know what you are getting into! Some people just need to learn to relax and understand we are here to help out each other. Congrats on your first it took me four trips before I finally landed one, I am still learning but love the challenge
> View attachment 206262
> !!


Great fish RCFLY....I like the analogy!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Couple years back people used to blur out the background on pics from the rock....i never understood why, always chuckled when I saw that


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As everyone else has said,,,,,,,,, CONGRATS! You will always remember and recall in detail that first steelhead.


----------



## Chinook (Apr 10, 2009)

SelfTaught said:


> ...Every hole gets pounded.


Wow LMAO!


----------

